# Kompressor ss need info



## Zan03 (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi im from Singapore and new in this forum..could someone help me out here..im gonna get a kompressor ss and not sure what guide spacing/setting to go for..im using reel down the butt..using it for fishing and possibly on the field..


----------



## Yeah nah (Jun 14, 2007)

Had theses saved from a friends SS 
First measurement is from the tip down and the rest are the distances between the rings in inches. 

4 
5.5 
5.5 
6 
8.5 
14 
19.5 
the butt ring is 16 down from top of joint.

Hope that helps


----------



## tornasol (Nov 8, 2006)

I use the ss with 7 rings so to get it softer...


----------



## Soapboy (Nov 10, 2009)

One note in case it doesn't get mentioned. Century changed the overall length of the Kompressors recently. I don't know the exact numbers, only that the new kompressor is considerably longer than the old one. I haven't thrown the new ss but the old one is a great blank. 

Tight Lines


----------



## Zan03 (Jun 27, 2010)

thnks guys...if im not wrong the new one measures 13" 10'..anyone has any more reviews on the rod..appreciate it


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

I have an SS that I use for distance casting. I think it would make a great 6-7 n bait rod. I have taped 7 guides on and 8 guides on and liked the rod better with 8 guides using the factory spacing. It was tough with the softer tip to keep the line from rubbing the blank with 7 guides. Powerful casting rod, will throws 150 grams a long way in the RIGHT hands.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Jebson38 said:


> I have an SS that I use for distance casting. I think it would make a great 6-7 n bait rod. I have taped 7 guides on and 8 guides on and liked the rod better with 8 guides using the factory spacing. It was tough with the softer tip to keep the line from rubbing the blank with 7 guides. Powerful casting rod, will throws 150 grams a long way in the RIGHT hands.


If you throw 8 with it you will be surprised, it will handle it with ease and beg for more...


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

The SS Kompressor is a fantastic stick and one capable of very big distances with weights from 100 gram to 200 gram . 

I have had mine for a while now and find it especially comfortable to throw the heavier leads with a slow smooth style letting the lead load the rod and then really hitting it at the end. 

I have mine set up for casting with the reel in the low position and find that it is also good when I move the reel up even as much as 12" . I like this position as it provides a shorter casting length and balances better when I am fishing with the rod as well. 

Great rod


----------



## Zan03 (Jun 27, 2010)

thanks alot guys for all the review..instead of getting the SS..i got myself a wr300 instead..anymore review about SS,wr300 and ttr would be awesome cause they be next in line


----------



## Yeah nah (Jun 14, 2007)

Only had a few chucks with a WR300 .Its a lot of rod !


----------



## Soapboy (Nov 10, 2009)

I have not thrown a 300 but people with more experience than me will tell you that the 300 and the ss are fairly different animals. Both great blanks though, good luck.


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

The WR300 is a top class rod with a very powerfull butt section and a fast action, the tip itself is very light comparative to the mid section and butt and can lead you too think that you are bending the rod well during the cast as it fold away quickly. 

I have done very well with mine and have hit a PB of 257 meters with the 100 gram whilst in England. The shorter length is to my liking but you cannot take it easy as the rod will quickly teach you when you are casting in bad form. 

The smother more progressive power of the SS is more user freindly in my opinion. Both rods are capable of extreme distances in the right hands.

here is some footage of me using the WR300 and SS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_3ZDyemq8s

Regards


----------



## Zan03 (Jun 27, 2010)

thanks alot jeremy,those were awesome hits..gonna start hitting mine soon..good luck on ur upcoming tourny


----------



## tornasol (Nov 8, 2006)

Here with the SS and the new mínima 4 rings...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0p7wYQDNu0U

good luck


----------

